# Atkinson Cycle engine



## doc1955 (Jan 29, 2012)

Well the Atkinson was calling to me today when I went out in the shop. So I had to fuel her up and play a little. She is getting to be a pretty good runner and real easy to start. Just barely kick it over top dead center and she will fire off about 95% of the time. I'm really liking this engine don't know why I waited to build it. I'm thinking of building another at half the scale of this one as soon as I finish my current build (that I should be working on instead of playing with Mr Atkinson again)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUsfIq6Iy_0[/ame]


----------



## AussieJimG (Jan 29, 2012)

That's beautiful Doc, I can see why you can't resist playing with it.

Jim


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks Jim!!

I'm thinking about building another at 1/2 scale to this one.


----------



## cfellows (Jan 30, 2012)

That's a great looking engine, Doc. Is it from the Gingery plans?

Chuck


----------



## steamer (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice runner Doc!  Looks like Gingery's...but nicer!

Dave


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks Dave!



			
				cfellows  said:
			
		

> That's a great looking engine, Doc. Is it from the Gingery plans?
> 
> Chuck



Thanks Chuck and yes it was the Ginery plans I started with made my own mods along the way.
 I was never one to follow plans very well always have to throw in a what if I do it this way. To me thats half the fun of this hobby.


----------



## Swift752 (Aug 31, 2012)

Love the Atkinson!  Here's mine from Tochtrop castings.  Starts and runs perfectly.  Swift752


----------



## rhitee93 (Aug 31, 2012)

What a cool sound


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Aug 31, 2012)

Very nice!!~! I will be very pleased if the Atkinson I am currently building runs that well.---Brian


----------

